# Salad Dressings Without Vinegar or Tomato



## nightlady

Are there any salad dressings out there that do not have vinegar and or tomato based products in  them? I have a friend that cannot have food with these products in them and it really cuts down on the selection  of food she can have.


----------



## Andy M.

You could make a salad dressing with lemon juice in place of the vinegar.  Just add some seasonings, minced garlic and fresh herbs. 

As far as commercial dressings, I am not aware of any that don't include vinegar.  There should be plenty that don't contain tomato.


----------



## Arky

Lemon juice (citric acid) can be used as a substitute for vinegar (acetic acid).
There are lots of non-tomato vinaigrettes and salad dressings if you do a search in Yahoo or Google.


----------



## GB

For a typical salad dressing you need an acid and an oil plus seasoning. You acid can be any acid you like. Vinegar is the most common, but you can use any other acid. Citrus juices are the most common.


----------



## jennyema

Lemon juice, olive oil, a bit of dijon mustard, a hit of soy sauce, garlic, salt and pepper.


----------



## ChefJune

If your friend is willing to make her own salad dressing, the possibilities are endless.  Here is an easy recipe for a basic vinaigrette that whomever is making it can change the ingredients at will to make thousands of different salad dressings.  I've been teaching this formula for many years.

*Basic Dijon Vinaigrette*
 
makes about 3/4-cup of delicious dressing 
 
one clove garlic, chopped
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
2 tablespoons whatever acid you like. I most often use lemon juice.
2 tablespoons of any one -- fresh snipped chives, basil, mint; or parsley, finely chopped 
A few grinds of fresh black pepper 
A pinch of sea salt
6 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil 
 
1.         Chop the garlic finely.  Place it in a small mixing bowl and add the mustard and vinegar.  Mix well with a fork.  Add the herb of your choice and salt and pepper to taste.  Whisking with your fork, dribble in the olive oil in a steady stream until the dressing has emulsified.
2.         Put the (well dried) greens in a large glass bowl (or other appropriate serving dish) add vinaigrette and serve.
 
_Teacher’s Tip:_    If you put all the ingredients for your vinaigrette into a small glass jar with a tight fitting lid, you can just shake the jar to mix.  Then, if you have dressing left over, you can refrigerate it in that jar to reuse for a few days!


----------



## kadesma

If your friend likes orange, she might try this.Zest a small amount of rind from and orange,extract the juice, and mix it with a little honey and evoo,salt and pepper..I put this over soft butter lettuce with some avocado,  tomato and diced hard cooked egg and my family and grand kids love it.
kadesma


----------



## apple*tart

If she can't have vinegar or tomatoes, can she have other types of acid? If she's avoiding acids all together you may have trouble finding salad dressing recipes.  Your best bet may be creamy salad dressings (blue cheese, parmesan peppercorn, etc) that call for very little acid anyway and then leave the acid out. You could also make your veggies into crudites and eat them plain, with a bean dip like hummus or something similar that you make yourself and leave out the acid, or with one of the creamy dressings as a dip.  You could do a roasted vegetable salad topped simply with butter or a compound butter.  You can also do fruit - plain or with a simple dressing of honey and yogurt or something else that doesn't contain acid.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bilby

Video - MasterChef Australia on TEN

This is a video link to a MasterChef MasterClass (for brains) with an apple and red wine vinegrette.  He used freshly squeezed green apple to make the juice.  Might be worthwhile investigating for something different.

Personnally I prefer Grapefruit or Orange juice to lemon as a dressing. Little sweeter.


----------



## msmofet

blue cheese dressing. mine doesn't have any acid in it.


----------

